# Back box for AS Executive



## ilesmill (Nov 7, 2011)

want to carry 2 brompton folding bikes in a back box - any one know if they will fit any of the fiamma or omnistor boxes


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

If you can wait till next week I'll let to know.

I'm currently out watching the Welsh Rally and will try when I get back. (The box is in my garage at home)


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

These links have dimensions.

http://www.agentfiamma.co.uk/fiamma-ultra-box-500-rear-storage-box.html

http://www.brompton.co.uk/page.asp?p=3072


----------

